# Rolling Pin Blanks - my wife wants one... but she dosen's bake... hmmmmmmm



## imbid100 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been a member for over a year, but have not fully used it like I should. Shame on me. I will become more attentative and active in 2013.

I am trying to locate a source for rolling pin blanks, in the 25-30" L x 3-4" W

I think, according to what I have read that the blanks should be limited to domestic wood, as the exoctics present a health hazard due to the toxins. Can anyone shed light on this topic as well as provide contact information for a wood source.

I reallly appreciate any help.

imbid100


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You might be able to find some 16/4 maple at a local lumber company. Cherry would also work, but I would avoid oak. You can also buy 4/4 stock and glue it up to the size you want, if you care to do that. FWIW


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have a woodcraft store near you, pop in. They have 16/4 maple blanks that would be perfect for that. I buy them for turning mallets.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

You might want to go measure some rolling pins before you lay out the money on some over sized blanks. A traditional pin is larger but still usually just under 2.5" in diameter while a lot of the french style of pins are more like 1.5-1.75" in diameter. Being a woodworker it can add some time but you can get fancy for less money; just get a 6/4 board like cherry and slap a 1/4" piece of something like ash in the middle. Once the glue dries rip perpendicular to the first glue line, after that dries go 45* to that till you have a white series of lines going around it. Could look even cooler with walnut and maple. This way you only need thinner stock and hide it with a pattern.

I also wouldn't worry about exotics with rolling pins. You have to remember that a rolling pin isn't having a lot of moisture run through it in its use. Dough might be tacky and stick to it but mostly you're dealing with dry flour and slightly moist dough with no abrading action that will put wood particle into the dough.

Maybe the wife just wants proof that you care enough to make her something special? Didn't realize how many things I gave away to others without making anything for my wife till I overheard her talking to her mother one day. Make her this and follow it up with something special that she didn't ask for.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

So if she dont bake…. what have *YOU *done that makes her think she *NEEDS *one? LOL

WHACK!! oh sorry honey, I didnt see you there behind me :-(


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/13/67/-/5229/Turners-Choice-Laminated-Project-Blank/rolling+pin

http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/spindle-blanks.html

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30009&site=ROCKLER


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you can just glueup a blank from maple/cherry


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

nobody else "biting" on the subject line…I'll pass as well (although I heard a radio clip a few weeks ago where the guy said his wife wanted one night stand…more to the story since she was fussy about color).


----------



## imbid100 (Feb 2, 2012)

Being a "new" user, but 1 year member of LumberJocks, I am unsure how to reply with thanks you to all that have taken time to reply. All of the information is greatly appreciated, and Joein10asee, you "hit" the nail on the head. My title was simply an attempt an humor as opposed to your reply which was funny.

Lew and Dwayne, a special thanks for the inspiration and links.

My first posting has been an enjoyable and rewarding experience. Thanks to everyone that replied.

If I am not posting correctly or anyone has suggestions as to how I can post more effectively, I would also appreciate your comments.

Bob H


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never seen a rolling pin made from anything other than beech. Maybe it's an English thing.

Oh, and welcome lmbid100.


----------



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have a local sawmill, give them a call. When I first started turning I called one up and got a DEAL on a bunch of poplar/cherry/sycamore/basswood/whatever the heck else they had. $1.65/ 3"x3"x 4 ft. It really beats the crap out of those $30 blanks from woodcraft.


----------

